# Частично секвестрированная грыжа диска L5-S1



## Реджеп (20 Фев 2019)

Добрый день!
Спина побаливала и раньше, но пару недель назад прихватило особенно сильно. Плюс, немела левая нога и болели мышцы ягодиц.
В результате МРТ исследования, мне было выдано следующее заключение:

МР - признаки распространённого межпозвонкового остеохондроза деформирующего спондилёза II ст. Левосторонняя медианно- парамедианная, частично секвестрированная грыжа диска L5-S1 и рекомендована консультация хирурга.

Хирург, опираясь на результаты МРТ, рекомендует проведение микродискэктомии.

К сожалению, в больницах Ставропольского края, насколько я знаю,  делают только обычную (не эндоскопическую) микродискэктомию.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли проведение *эндоскопической* микродискэктомии в моем случае?

Кроме того, интересует, возможно ли проведение операции с использованием местной, а не общей, анестезии?

Заранее спасибо за ответ!
    

P.S. 
Болело день - два, сейчас ничего не болит.
Временами чувствую онемение в левой ноге.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

@Реджеп, оперируют не по МРТ, а по наличию показаний и по самочувствию. У вас онемение в левой ноге и то не постоянно? И зачем хотите оперироваться? Слабость в ноге есть? На носках -пятках ходите? На стул ногой встать можете?
Прочитайте показания к операции http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/mezhpozvonkovaja-gryzha.-nuzhna-li


----------



## Реджеп (20 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Реджеп, оперируют не по МРТ, а по наличию показаний и по самочувствию. У вас онемение в левой ноге и то не постоянно? И зачем хотите оперироваться? Слабость в ноге есть? На носках -пятках ходите? На стул ногой встать можете?
> Прочитайте показания к операции http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/mezhpozvonkovaja-gryzha.-nuzhna-li


Я так понял, основное показание - это размер грыжи и секвестр.
Как объяснил врач, если грыжа секвестрируется, будет значительно хуже и возможно масса осложнений (конский хвост и т.д.).
Где-то читал, что при секвестре, даже после операций, в 80% случаев инвалидность.
Ну, и те врачи (два невролога и один хирург) у которых я был, другого лечения не предлагали.
Один невролог назначил уколы: Нейромультивит,  Нейромидин и Долбене втирать
Другой, пить Трентал и колоть B12.
Но, оба сказали, что на грыжу это никак не повлияет и операцию делать все равно надо (
И оба сказали полностью исключить физ. активность (никаких ЛФК и т.п.)

А я бы и не против попробовать, другие методы, но специалистов у нас тут видимо нет.
Или я не нашел...


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Фев 2019)

Реджеп написал(а):


> Я так понял, основное показание - это размер грыжи и секвестр.


в корне - неверно. На форуме масса случаев, когда маленькие грыжи и дают сильную боль, а есть случаи, когда об огромных человек и не знает ничего и выявляются случайным образом.



Реджеп написал(а):


> Как объяснил врач, если грыжа секвестрируется, будет значительно хуже и возможно масса осложнений (конский хвост и т.д.).


Про резорбцию грыжи конечно они и не слышали.



Реджеп написал(а):


> Где-то читал, что при секвестре, даже после операций, в 80% случаев инвалидность.


Не читайте интернет статьи.



Реджеп написал(а):


> Ну, и те врачи (два невролога и один хирург) у которых я был, другого лечения не предлагали.
> Один невролог назначил уколы: Нейромультивит, Нейромидин и Долбене втирать
> Другой, пить Трентал и колоть B12.


Видимо больше ничего не знают.



Реджеп написал(а):


> А я бы и не против попробовать, другие методы, но специалистов у нас тут видимо нет.
> Или я не нашел...


Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин , @AIR , @abelar , @Владимир Воротынцев


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Фев 2019)

И чем же вам не нравится микродискэктомия? Эту операцию можно уже считать классикой спинальной хирургии. "Эдоскопическая", конечно, звучит красиво, но нисколько не лучше классики.
Что же касается секвестра, так процесс резорбции его идёт гораздо быстрее, чем обычной грыжи МПД. . Просто нужно создать условия организму для скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## Реджеп (20 Фев 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> И чем же вам не нравится микродискэктомия? Эту операцию можно уже считать классикой спинальной хирургии. "Эдоскопическая", конечно, звучит красиво, но нисколько не лучше классики.


Как так?
Из того, что я успел узнать об *эндоскопической* микродискэктомии, у нее масса преимуществ перед обычной.
Вот например: 

*Плюсы метода.*

1. Микродискэктомия с помощью эндоскопа - наименее травматичная из всех операций, которые делаются с целью удаления грыжи межпозвонкового диска. Она не затрагивает дуги позвонков и связки пораженного сегмента позвоночника, поэтому позвоночный столб полностью сохраняет свою опорную функцию. 
2. Никакие манипуляции в полости спинномозгового канала при эндоскопическом хирургическом вмешательстве не проводятся. Это исключает возможность развития спаечного процесса. 
3. Полость диска вскрывается вдали от нервно-сосудистых образований, поэтому повредить их невозможно.
4. Отсутствие разреза кожи уменьшает риск кровопотери и других осложнений во время и после оперативного вмешательства.
5. Операция обычно проводится под местной анестезией, которая является самым безопасным видом обезболивания.
6. После эндоскопической микродискэктомии послеоперационный период длится всего 3-5 дней, что позволяет сократить сроки пребывания в стационаре. Период временной нетрудоспособности при этом минимален.

Есть конечно и минусы:

*Минусы метода.*

1. Микродискэктомия с применением эндоскопического оборудования бывает неэффективной, так как предполагает удаление только грыжевого выпячивания. Сам диск при этом сохраняется. Поэтому у 10-15% пациентов через некоторое время возникает рецидив грыжи. Грыжа может появиться снова сразу же после операции или через несколько лет после нее, чего не случается в случае полной замены диска позвоночника.

В большинстве случаев рецидив встречается в первые 3 месяца после оперативного вмешательства. После повторной микродискэктомии риск рецидива еще выше - 15-20%.
2. Метод имеет ограничения, связанные с размером грыжевого выпячивания, наличием секвестрации грыжи диска, стеноза спинномозгового канала и т.д.
3. При применении эндоскопической методики иногда все же бывают осложнения: преходящие нарушения чувствительности и парезы, послеоперационный болевой синдром, поверхностная раневая инфекция.

но для меня, плюсов все таки больше. 
У меня не было операций под общим наркозом и не очень хочется делать ее сейчас.
После обычной микродискэктомии даже просто сидеть нельзя целых три месяца! 
После эндоскопической таких ограничений, насколько я понимаю, нет.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что же касается секвестра, так процесс резорбции его идёт гораздо быстрее, чем обычной грыжи МПД. . Просто нужно создать условия организму для скорейшего выздоровления.


Про то как "создать условия организму для скорейшего выздоровления", где можно почитать?

Спасибо, что помогаете )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Реджеп (21 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?


Да,
@32Ольга  дала ссылку.
Из статьи:
"особенно при размере грыжевого выпячивания свыше 7 мм, тем более с секвестрацией."
Болей у меня нет. Время от времени легкое онемение в левой ноге.
Непонятно в каком направлении двигаться...
Пытаться лечить консервативными методами или все же искать клинику для проведения операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Так как нет слабости в ноге, то решение только за Вами.
Процент того что Вы не излечитесь консервативно и процент того, что операция не поможет, сейчас равны.
Операция, это 1-3 месяца дома после операции.
Лечение, это 1-3 месяца поездок на лечение.


----------



## Реджеп (21 Фев 2019)

Спасибо огромное за ваш ответ!

Очень беспокоит еще такой вопрос, в какой степени возможен возврат к физической активности в случае избавления от грыжи?
И можно ли хоть что-то делать сейчас?
Врачи-неврологи, которых я посещал, строго рекомендовали мне избегать любых физических нагрузок, кроме пеших прогулок.
А мне очень сложно без нагрузок, да и организму в целом (включая позвоночник) это вряд ли на пользу.
До обострения, обязательно делал небольшую гимнастику, подтягивался, отжимался.
Получается сейчас, и даже после избавления от грыжи, ничего этого делать нельзя?

Может плавать хотя бы можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Все можно.
Плющенко прыгает. Бедный.


----------



## 32Ольга (21 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, прыгает и икает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)




----------



## Реджеп (21 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все можно.


Будет после того, как пройдет или будет удалена грыжа? 
А сейчас? 

Встречал тут на форуме несколько случаев, когда у людей не делавших операцию, а лечившихся консервативно (ЛФК, уколы, мануальная терапия и т.д.) по нескольку лет все было нормально, а потом после работы в огороде или поднятия тяжестей грыжа снова давала о себе знать в острой форме.


----------



## 32Ольга (21 Фев 2019)

@Реджеп, потому что любую физическую нагрузку надо делать с умом. раз уж появилась такая бяка, придется придерживаться правил. На огороде не наклоняться, а приседать либо на коленку, тяжести поднимать в корсете. А Вы думаете после операции можно будет все делать как раньше?


----------



## Реджеп (21 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> А Вы думаете после операции можно будет все делать как раньше?


Нет, я как раз таки, так не думаю.


Реджеп написал(а):


> Очень беспокоит еще такой вопрос, в какой степени возможен возврат к физической активности в случае избавления от грыжи?


Что можно, а чего нельзя делать сейчас, мне тоже не совсем понятно.


----------



## 32Ольга (21 Фев 2019)

Реджеп написал(а):


> Что можно, а чего нельзя делать сейчас, мне тоже не совсем понятно.


Что Вы имеете в виду? В плане лечения или в плане жизни?


----------



## Реджеп (22 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Что Вы имеете в виду? В плане лечения или в плане жизни?


Hи тo и ни дpyгoe не понятно, в итоге.
Если слушать хирурга и невролога, у которых я был, то  я должен лежать и готовиться к операции))
А после общения тут, на форуме, выходит, что ничего страшного, не произошло и главное не поднимать тяжести и поменьше сидеть.

Сегодня был у мануального-терапевта так, тот вообще сказал, что можно и гимнастику делать и в бассейн ходить и даже на турнике висеть (хотя невролог турник строго на строго запрещал), так еще и пластырь клеить прописал на поясницу.... 

У меня когнитивный диссонанс ...


----------



## abelar (24 Фев 2019)

Обратитесь к другому мануальному терапевту.
По снимкам:
Плохо - пролапс диска большой. Секвестр тоже. Формально - есть показания к операции.
Хорошо- "грыжа" медианно-парамедианная. Фораменальное отверстие слева почти не затронуто. Сужения спиномозгового канала нет. Про "конский хвост" забудьте. Спинного мозга в этом месте нет.

Диск Л5-S1 "пустой". Т.е. все что могло случиться - уже произошло. Если корешкового синдрома (не путать с симтомом компессии корешка) нет, то все не так плохо. Пульпозное ядро диска L5-S1 мужчине не нужно.
Секвестр со временем отвалится или исчезнет абсолютно непостижимым образом.
В хиропрактике (американо-империалистический метод) есть прием принудительного отрыва секвестра. По-сути тоже,что и операция,только без разреза. Но, это "там у них".
Мое мнение (спорное) - поносить корсет,не делать резких движений, мягкие техники мануальной терапии.
С операцией подождать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

> В хиропрактике (американо-империалистический метод) есть прием принудительного отрыва секвестра. По-сути тоже,что и операция,только без разреза. Но, это "там у них".


Так и у нас делали, только этим любили заниматься физиотерапевты на подводном вытяжении, тянули пораженный сегмент.
Но строго в стационаре, поскольку можно и на операцию сразу отправить.
А сколько рассказов - болело и упал, дернулся, наклонился, распрямился и ВСЕ!
ВСЕ, в смысле прошло.


----------

